# Radon bikes - anyone heard of them?



## Donncha (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,
I am interested in purchasing my first road bike. 
Specifically this model:
The Radon R1 4.0 (sorry I can't post links yet)
Or my second choice would be:
Radon RPS
I was wondering if anyone has any experience of these bikes? There are a few tests on-line but unfortunately I don’t speak German and the Google translate function wasn’t much help!

Being my first road bike I don’t want anything to uncomfortable!

I’m approx. 170cm short with a 77 cm inseam. I’ve tried a couple of bikes and seem to fit a 53-54cam effective top tube. I was thinking of going for the 53cm frame.
I would really appreciate any help or advice.
Thanks,
Donncha.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Determining frame size is based on more than just height and inseam alone. Proportions, cycling experiences, fitness level/ flexibility, riding style (and more) can all play a role.

That said, generally speaking, a 53cm Radon is (IMO) going to be on the large side for you. They don't list a 50cm as being available (at least not in that model), so I suggest looking at other offerings.

Taking a step back, before deciding on any bike of any size, you really need to visit a dealer, get sized/ fitted and ride them - out on the roads. If this is your first road bike (and since you mentioned comfort) you may want to look at what's commonly called endurance or relaxed geometry bikes. Most allow for a slightly more upright rider position and slightly slower (more predictable) handling. The Radon is your basic race bike. Nothing wrong with that, but before deciding, ride other types of bikes and be sure that's what you want. 

Lastly, for a first road bike, I think you could look at lower tiered bikes. The bikes you mentioned both have Ultegra shifters and while they're very nice components, they're hardly necessary for most recreational riders - especially noobs testing the waters, so to speak. Spend a little less now and as you build experience, improve fitness you'll have a better idea of what you like and don't like about this first bike, with an eye towards what you want in your second.


----------



## Donncha (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi PJ,
Thank you for taking the time to write a thorough answer. I really appreciate it.

I have tried a few other bikes. In local shops I tried a small defy and a specialized sectaur 54cm – both of which seemed to fit. The bike shops also had me try a medium boardman comp and a 56cm specialized allez both of which were too big.

Looking at the geo I thought that that the 53cm might fit but it does seem to have a very short head tube which would not be as relaxed as the other bikes I looked at?

Although this is my first roadbike I have been riding MTB for years. The Radon looked great value for money since bikes at the price tend to be equipped with sora or tiagra.

A local bike shop (CRC) are getting in a Beone Storm Comp 45cm and a 50cam Beone Mistral Sport to test (although I had to pay a depost on each bike!).

Regards,
Donncha.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Donncha said:


> Hi PJ,
> Thank you for taking the time to write a thorough answer. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have tried a few other bikes. In local shops I tried a small defy and a specialized sectaur 54cm – both of which seemed to fit. The bike shops also had me try a medium boardman comp and a 56cm specialized allez both of which were too big.
> ...


When you're offering up frame sizes of different brands/ models you've ridden, the one thing to be aware of is that you're basically comparing dissimilar things. Meaning, since there are no standards for measuring to determine frame sizing, one brands 56 is anothers 54 and anothers 50. So it's really important to pin down your sizing requirements (based on geo measurements/ numbers, not frame sizes).

I'm not going to try to size you via the internet, but you're right that (consistent with race geo) the HTL on the 53cm Radon R1 4.0 is shorter than some others you mentioned. But (I suspect) the top tube is a little too long, which means the potential problem you'll face when downsizing (to say a 50cm) is that while the top tube is shorter, so is the head tube length. 

Depending on your preference for saddle to bar drop, this may (or may not) be an issue, but IMO/E it points up why it's best to work one on one with a reputable fitter. They'll recognize these issues and (ideally) find a bike with geo that works best for you.

For now, I suggest test riding some bikes with varying geo (as you have), focusing on which might best suite your intended purposes, anatomy and budget (with an eye towards the shop(s) you like best). IMO/E you can't go too far wrong following that path.


----------

